# Croc's pad inside and out



## N2TORTS (Jun 26, 2014)

Actually just an addition to the existing small pond. The cool thing is the UV floating fixture ...it lights up and mushrooms out the water fountain.








 


it allows for an outdoor swim .....and sunshine. Although they are nocturnal and hunt/feed at night. I yet still have caught him on film snatching up a ground beef ball....


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 26, 2014)

wow now you got me wondering what DONT you have lol that's a awesome enclosure did you make that yourself? watch your fingers!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 26, 2014)

David , yes about 30 years ago .......I actually built it for a bearded dragon way back in the 80's . It has huge eye hooks mounted in the corner posts on top as well as a reversed door that swings down as it hung from a 40' ceiling when I lived in a loft . The whole thing is doweled , plugged and glued. Has lasted a long time for sure ..............and housed many types of animals. This used to be Sokotra's (the Radi') house when she was young .


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 26, 2014)

that's some really impressive work it's held up very nice for that long. i need to take a page out of your carpentry book lol


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 26, 2014)

Now tell me Jeff, what you don't have it before in the world of reptile?


----------



## Telid (Jun 26, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Now tell me Jeff, what you don't have it before in the world of reptile?


We all know how this one day will end...

https://d2nh4f9cbhlobh.cloudfront.net/_uploads/galleries/19089/jurassic-park-1.jpg


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 26, 2014)

Telid said:


> We all know how this one day will end...
> 
> https://d2nh4f9cbhlobh.cloudfront.net/_uploads/galleries/19089/jurassic-park-1.jpg


Well......Never thought of will come to that. 

No in Jeff's house.........I think....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 26, 2014)

N2torts 
Your so lucky my wife Evan called " fish and game " to see what I had to to get a gator ? They are not legal in AZ ! I had 2. Baby's when I was in Germany . But AZ says NO !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## kathyth (Jun 26, 2014)

The whole thing is really cool, Jeff! We will have to come and see that little guy. He is so darn cute!


----------



## wellington (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty nice there Jeff. So, how long to full growth and what will your plans be for that time? Or do you have a long time to figure it out?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 27, 2014)

kathyth said:


> The whole thing is really cool, Jeff! We will have to come and see that little guy. He is so darn cute!


 Well as soon as you guys are back form vaca.....buzz me !


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 27, 2014)

Barb this is a Cuvier's dwarf caiman
(Paleosuchus palpebrosus) , Found in South America in the wetlands of Brazil, French Guiana, Surinam, Guyana, and Venezuela. Widespread throughout the Orinoco and Amazon basins
This species can be found near rivers and inundated savanna areas including the Orinoco and Amazon rivers, as well as those in eastern Paraguay. This species prefers clean, clear, fast-moving streams or rivers in forested areas containing waterfalls and rapids. Paleosuchus palpebrosus mostly inhabit fordable freshwater, avoiding salty, briny waters. It likes cooler waters compared to other
This species is the smallest of the alligator family. Males grow to about 1.3-1.5 meters, while the females grow to 1.2 meters. They can reach a mass of about 6-7 kg.

Paleosuchus palpebrosus is a social species with diverse and interesting behaviors. Like most crocodilians, they can convey social messages through sounds, postures, movements, smells, and touch. Although most crocodilians are somewhat social, P. palpebrosus are typically found alone or in pairs. When in pairs or small groups

Paleosuchus palpebrosus retain a reddish-brown body color. The dorsal surface is mostly plain and nearly black, while the upper and bottom jaws are covered with several dark and light spots. The tail is marked with encircling bands to the tip. Most of these caimans have brown eyes, but some have also been known to have gold-yellow eyes. P. palpebrosus do not have the same dental formula as other caimans. Most caimans have 5 premaxillary teeth in the upper jaw, but this species only has 4. Scale characteristics allow the differentiations between all other species. P. palpebrosus has 17-20 longitudinal rows on their dorsal and its tail (double crest) has bands of 7-9 rows. Paleosuchus palpebrosus has more osteoderms (bony plates) covering its skin than any other species.

I had gotten an alligator back in the early 70's for a B ~day present ...still looking for a picture (but I know I have it ) , I guess childhood memories took over and I wanted another one for an addition in the outdoor water feature. Maybe one day when done building that dream house it will have a "moat" around it with a bunch of these guys ....

*http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/accounts/Paleosuchus_palpebrosus/
http://crocodilian.com/paleosuchus/*


----------



## pam (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------

